# Lf: Ge scs1200



## Robin F (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi,

Does anyone know of anyone who carries GE SCS 1200 locally (Vancouver/Richmond)? Need to reseal a 120 gallon.

Thanks


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Email the GE rep or call places like Ackland Grangier. They may be able to bring it in for you.


----------

